# making sillosocks



## PAgoosehunter (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone in this forum know how to make any windsock decoys or anything like that? And I am wondering if it is cheaper or just buy the real thing? Thanks Danny


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Econmy Sillo socks and Krylon black black paint is as cheap as it comes. When you consider time, money, and gas.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

You can look at old threads on this forum and you will learn how to make a SS. I made 400 Sillosocks from scratch and yes it is cheaper but a lot of time and work and I would just do what* shooteminthelips* suggested :beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got 10doz economies, probably 2 doz painted as blues, the rest are painted as snows. All assembled. Sell em to ya for a good deal. They were made last winter and never used them. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## duckhunter23 (Apr 13, 2008)

what about using texas rags and painting the feathers on them the way the silosocks are would that work? dont know dont do that much snow goose hunting. live in ny. not a lo of snows come our way


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

PAgoosehunter said:


> Does anyone in this forum know how to make any windsock decoys or anything like that? And I am wondering if it is cheaper or just buy the real thing? Thanks Danny


PM whitehorse if you want to make sillosocks.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

duckhunter23 said:


> what about using texas rags and painting the feathers on them the way the silosocks are would that work? dont know dont do that much snow goose hunting. live in ny. not a lo of snows come our way


I would not use teh Texas Rags. Just do the SilloSocks or keep an eye open for people that have them for sale used.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Here are the ones that we made last year. All of the feeders are home made and we bought the uprights. They worked great...


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

WE NEED A TRAILER, I don't thing we can fit anymore in that truck, and that was a fun night.


----------

